# my pitmix was attacked, don't know what to do?



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

my dog, xerxes(male pitbull mix) and I were playing at the park yesterday, off to the side away from people. he was on leash, neither of us were doing anything wrong but I guess pibble/mixes draw attention anyway.

was working on staying from a distance, he was about 20 feet away. just as I called him to come a man that had been standing on the other side of the park goes and sprints towards us. I thought he was running after a soccer ball or something so I turned back to xerxes but before he could reach me this idiot of a man flies past me and pepper sprays xerxes in the face. 

this guy goes on to yell at me, saying my dog was running to attack me(because of the breed)like that justified attacking(at least that's what I think it is) him... he was coming to me since I called him, tail wagging, that's not what a attack looks like. -_-

guy ran off.

I took xerxes to the vet and he's fine now but...I left the park too quickly to do anything to the guy. I filed a report with the police but they refused to carry it out because of his breed mix...

my poor dog wasn't hurting anyone and now this happens. I don't know what I'm supposed to do...


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my god, that's horrible! I can't believe the police won't do anything, it's not like the guy even thought the dog was coming for HIM, that's just so awful. I really hope he has no long term fears towards men/strangers because of this idiot. I'm so sorry for you and your dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What an asshole! That is terrible that the police won't do anything.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do people like that even exist? I've never heard anything so bizarre in my life. I am so sorry you and your pup had to be caught up in this. The only way you can try to justify it is by thinking that this 'person' was obviously mentally unstable. You can't reason with people like that.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

this is the wrong thing to do but if that happened to my
dog i would hang out in the area without my dog. if i saw
the guy i would mase him and probably bash his head and body
with a pipe or bat.


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

This right there is BULLS**T!!! It's not the breed whatsoever when are ppl going to realize to stop blaming the effin breed and start blaming the humans. It's the owners fault an animal is violent


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Do people like that even exist? I've never heard anything so bizarre in my life. I am so sorry you and your pup had to be caught up in this. The only way you can try to justify it is by thinking that this 'person' was obviously mentally unstable. You can't reason with people like that.


Yea ppl like that exist. The other day my aunt had to call the animal cops because someone threw their full bred pitbull in the yard with her full bred boxer both males and she came outside to growling and whatnot cuz they were fighting. Her boxer got him down to the ground and the pit almost died. The guy thought it was funny and was hoping to kill the boxer. I'm glad to say my aunt did the right thing by calling the animal and human police and they are both away right now and her boxer is in the vet being checked


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

That is pretty shocking. I hope that if someone did this to me they would mace me as well. I'm afraid of what I might do if I actually caught them. In both of the above stories.

Actually! This did happen to me. Not quite like that. A guy who I had recently beat up saw me playing with a puppy my dad had brought home from the shelter. I was around 9 or 10. There was another dog outside in a fence in yard. He opened the fence hoping that this dog would kill my puppy. Wow, he must have been shocked to realize that this dog was actually dog friendly. I think I took the dog back into the yard. I didn't go after the kid again. He couldn't fight so I kind of felt bad for fighting him in the first place. Back then I thought if you talked stuff then you knew what you were doing. He didn't  I never even knew why he wanted to fight me. I remember him talking about me. Then one day I was running around with my friends when this kid comes out of nowhere swinging at me angrily. So I thought he wanted to fight, I was cool with that. He rushed in so I headbutted him, punched him a few times when I noticed he was crying and that headbutt appeared to have really hurt...so I left him alone. Didn't know what else to do at the time. My dad would tried to teach me that fighting was something you were suppose to enjoy. I did learn to enjoy it but I never did enjoy hurting others which probably makes me weird.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad your Dog is ok.

My question is.... what the hell ELSE is this vigilante clown doing in his day to day life? I could only imagine. Ramming cars who he thinks might be speeding and posing a "danger?"

So your Dog wasn't even jumping on you or doing anything that resembled an agressive move?.... and this clown flies out of nowhere to "Save the day?"


Jesus, this world has some real freaks out there. I would have punched him. And I'd probably be in jail.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

so sorry for your pup. I hope he feels better soon.

What shocks me most is that, in case of an accident or if you are really in danger, most people don't have the courage to help, but here he thought he did you a favor? Crazy world.....

And wow why does the police do nothing?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe the guy has PTSD from something that happened before and really did think he was trying to help you. 

I'm really, really sorry that that happened to your dog. I carry pepper spray on my walks in case another dog attacks mine again, but I've never used it in 2 years of carrying it on me. Glad your pup is feeling better and hope he isn't too scarred from that.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to you!!! I can't even imagine, and truly what else could you have done at that point, your dog had just been pepper sprayed and needed medical attention. If you hadn't been alone I know you would have run down and tackled the bastard, I sure would have, as long as hubby was attending to pup!! So this guy is just standing there watching the goings on in the park, pepper spray in hand, what a freak!!!!!


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

Haven't read all the replies, but don't take him to the park anymore! Dog parks are a horrible idea for pit bulls and pit bull mixes to begin with.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

BarbaraClark said:


> Haven't read all the replies, but don't take him to the park anymore! Dog parks are a horrible idea for pit bulls and pit bull mixes to begin with.


it wasn't a dog park, it was a normal public park. where did I say "dog park"?

that would depend on the individual dog, whether it'd be a bad idea. I take xerxes to a good dog park, we've never had a problem. ours screens animals for temperament and owners for history. he as other pitbulls/mixes are, is a good dog. he knows not to be aggressive, if another dog gets aggressive with him he knows to go to me for protection or to leave and go elsewhere where there are not unbalanced dogs.

see, at least in my experience the dogs you have to watch out for in my state's dog parks are labs and golden retrievers, whenever something started at the park you could find a retriever. never happened yet with a pitbull/mix, but even so I'm very careful.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

kellykelly said:


> see, at least in my experience the dogs you have to watch out for in my state's dog parks are labs and golden retrievers, whenever something started at the park you could find a retriever. never happened yet with a pitbull/mix, but even so I'm very careful.


My own experience was with a lab. We were in a provincial campground, it was very early in the season so it wasn't very busy yet and all dogs must be leashed, I was taking my 2 for a walk, Daisy was just 4 months old, we went by a campsite with 2 dogs on leads of some sort, well the lab broke his to get to us and tumbled Daisy, she peed everywhere, thankfully the owners were outside and got there immediately and she didn't get hurt. To this day she doesn't like labs though, and when meeting new dogs she's shy at first, thank goodness all of our friends have dogs and she's been well socialized. It was pretty scary and I know how lucky we were.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That makes me so mad I volunteer at the humane society and there are pits there all the time, they are often the sweetest well behaved dogs in there! So friendly and happy. hey are in a shelter and they still love people and life. I do not understand why they are veiwed so badly. I hate that. Honestly, I believe any dog can be mean or nice, it is how they are raised and trained. Shar-pei get a bad reputation for being "chinese fighting dogs" and yet my Avery Rain was a service dog. I will never understand how people can treat animals in such a way. And I'm sorry your doggy was treated that way. :frown:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd call the cops! 
And I'd be very very careful when out in that place again. Doesn't sound like a good bunch of people.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

And might I add, that every time I go to the dog park with my girls there are always pits. Last time there were 2 adult male pits from different owners that had never even met eachother and were so nice to eachother. And They were gental just sniffed my chihuahua. Pits are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Also, Don't go to dog parks. I think they are terrible places... here in nyc, it's a nightmare. Constant poisonings, accidents, bites, you name it. I would never bring Noodles to a dog park because I just don't think it's worth the risk


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> Also, Don't go to dog parks. I think they are terrible places... here in nyc, it's a nightmare. Constant poisonings, accidents, bites, you name it. I would never bring Noodles to a dog park because I just don't think it's worth the risk


as with the dog/person, not every dog park is such a risk. I see what you mean though...

though the dog park is my only steady place to go to for socialization for my xerxes and fosters since my own neighborhood doesn't have nice dogs/people. it doesn't happen a lot but personally I'd say my park is pretty safe. the owners are big on not letting that kind of stuff happen, there's park security to watch out for people. there are also different sections for size/breeds so it's not like utter chaos, my xerxes and I only socialize with our well known friends anyways, super cautious when it comes to the safety of strangers. :\


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I read that the park you were in at the time wasn't a "dog park" but I still feel the need to say that dog parks REALLY aren't good for pit bull type dogs. Personally I think most of them are bad for ANY breed but with a pittie.. it just isn't worth the risk. *IF* your dog was EVER to act even semi aggressive towards another dog... which it is genetically predisposed to... you would be risking your dog in a lot of ways. And showing uneducated dog owners that pit bulls are some big mean bully.. something the breed doesn't need. Owning a pit bull/mix isn't the same as owning any other breed. It is your responsibility to fight against the negative image they have, not feed it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

The problem with dog parks isn't always the pit bull type breed....a fight could break out at any moment, and no matter what dogs are involved...the pit bull will be blamed =/

Anyway, back on topic...
I'm can't believe that guy did that. Don't take this the wrong way because it IS terrible but I'm imagining him running across the field in slow motion and it made me giggle,...but it was more of an "what an idiot" giggle.

Kudos for you for not going after him! I hope he has some valid excuse >.< (and I emphasize the word excuse)


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> *The problem with dog parks isn't always the pit bull type breed....a fight could break out at any moment, and no matter what dogs are involved...the pit bull will be blamed =/*
> 
> Anyway, back on topic...
> I'm can't believe that guy did that. Don't take this the wrong way because it IS terrible but I'm imagining him running across the field in slow motion and it made me giggle,...but it was more of an "what an idiot" giggle.
> ...


Was pretty much my point but I was unable to sum it up better. Even if a dog attacked the pit bull.. pit bull would be at fault. Stupid, but true.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

lol yeah O was just agreeing buuut since this wasn't a dog park we have no problem =)


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> it wasn't a dog park, it was a normal public park. where did I say "dog park"?
> 
> that would depend on the individual dog, whether it'd be a bad idea. I take xerxes to a good dog park, we've never had a problem. ours screens animals for temperament and owners for history. he as other pitbulls/mixes are, is a good dog. he knows not to be aggressive, if another dog gets aggressive with him he knows to go to me for protection or to leave and go elsewhere where there are not unbalanced dogs.
> 
> see, at least in my experience the dogs you have to watch out for in my state's dog parks are labs and golden retrievers, whenever something started at the park you could find a retriever. never happened yet with a pitbull/mix, but even so I'm very careful.


I apologize for the confusion on the dog park bit, but even so, dog parks are horrible ideas especially for pit mixes.

This breed is genetically predispositioned for dog aggression, nd even if your dog has none now,it could one day. Just some healthy advice.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

BarbaraClark said:


> I apologize for the confusion on the dog park bit, but even so, dog parks are horrible ideas especially for pit mixes.
> 
> This breed is genetically predispositioned for dog aggression, nd even if your dog has none now,it could one day. Just some healthy advice.


I suppose you're right, that really sucks though for those of us who use it as a place to exercise...
I guess I'm at a stop then, my yard can't be fenced due to city codes and walking isn't safe anymore, no way I'm returning to the public park after what just happened...but man. then the world is pretty limited. :/

it would be so useful if every dog caretaker could have their own personal park to prevent such unfortunate things from happening...that's not possible though lol...x(


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> I suppose you're right, that really sucks though for those of us who use it as a place to exercise...
> I guess I'm at a stop then, my yard can't be fenced due to city codes and walking isn't safe anymore, no way I'm returning to the public park after what just happened...but man. then the world is pretty limited. :/
> 
> it would be so useful if every dog caretaker could have their own personal park to prevent such unfortunate things from happening...that's not possible though lol...x(


How about a fairly secluded trail with your pooch on a long line? There may be some other areas where there aren't people? That's what I do. There is a sand bank on the river that we take the dogs. The only people we see are in rafts floating through.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

The problem with dog parks most often is the people.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

Rodeo said:


> How about a fairly secluded trail with your pooch on a long line? There may be some other areas where there aren't people? That's what I do. There is a sand bank on the river that we take the dogs. The only people we see are in rafts floating through.


a trail? gee, I didn't think of that...:I the only trails I know of are a good walk away but there's a lot of them, and dogs are always on leash there. once the weather warms up a little ima try that. thnx for the suggestion :v


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

success! I was at the park with officer friend of mine and her dog today, they were doing training at the same park. the same guy showed up and interpreted a long distance recall from the police dog as aggressive like he did with xerxes. my friend was off duty so she wasn't wearing a uniform or anything so the guy didn't see she was a cop, the jerk tried pepper spraying her dog on the way to running to her but the wind blew the spray into his face.  serves him right.

he was caught and brought in for whatever, since he tried to hurt a police dog my friend said along with animal cruelty to my dog and probably others he'll have to deal with attempted assault on an officer or something. other than lots of fines I'm not sure what's going to happen to him but at least he was finally caught. :c it feels bad to be happy about it...:I but I think it's deserved. :/ don't have to worry about him anymore at least...><


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow-- that's a good ending to a really bizarre story! Anyway, I think that man needs to be evaluated by a mental health professional. Or else kept on a short leash...:wacko:


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Wow-- that's a good ending to a really bizarre story! Anyway, I think that man needs to be evaluated by a mental health professional. Or else kept on a short leash...:wacko:


I hope he will, there's definitely something wrong there to want to hurt others like he did. I just hope he doesn't get off with just a warning or something small, I'd hate for him to hurt any other animals or start doing that kind of thing to people...:/


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> success! I was at the park with officer friend of mine and her dog today, they were doing training at the same park. the same guy showed up and interpreted a long distance recall from the police dog as aggressive like he did with xerxes. my friend was off duty so she wasn't wearing a uniform or anything so the guy didn't see she was a cop, the jerk tried pepper spraying her dog on the way to running to her but the wind blew the spray into his face.  serves him right.
> 
> he was caught and brought in for whatever, since he tried to hurt a police dog my friend said along with animal cruelty to my dog and probably others he'll have to deal with attempted assault on an officer or something. other than lots of fines I'm not sure what's going to happen to him but at least he was finally caught. :c it feels bad to be happy about it...:I but I think it's deserved. :/ don't have to worry about him anymore at least...><


Poetic Justice :smile:


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I just love it when Karma decides to rear her head in public!!!!


----------

